# Virtio network: poor performance with KVM hypervisor (latest Proxmox)



## Lexasoft (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all! 

I am using the latest Proxmox 4.1 with all updates installed. I have several VMs with FreeBSD guests and 1 VM with Ubuntu 14 (all KVM). Host system file download speed: 60 MBps. 

FreeBSD guest download speed: 2 MBps on virtio network with TSO enabled, 5-9 MBps with TSO disabled; 12 MBps on e1000 network. Ubuntu guest: 60 MBps with virtio. 

I've tried the following: 

 Different FreeBSD versions: 9.3, 10.2, 10.3-BETA3. 
 Different TSO settings, enabling/disabling RXCSUM. 
 Different TSO settings on host system. 

The best results I got described above  


Does anyone have any ideas how to get full network performance inside FreeBSD guests?


----------

